# Full fat milk for weight gain?



## JS95

Why is full fat milk in talk? does full fat milk compared to semi-skimmed or zero fat milk not work as well for gaining muscle?


----------



## carpet

It will work just as well, except that you'll gain fat too. You don't want to get fat. It doesn't have any more protein or anything than semi-skimmed, just more fat - and you wouldn't want to eat fat unneccesarily would you? I ate cheddar cheese when I started my weight gain program, and it just helped to give me a pot belly. I should have ate cottage cheese from the outset. Full-fat is to semi-skimmed as cheddar is to cottage - the unhealthful, undesirable relative.


----------



## kaos_nw

its fine mate.... Fat does NOT make you fat. Excess calories make you fat, weather they are from Protein, Carbs or Fat


----------



## carpet

either way, you probably only want to consume about 15% fat overall, which you will naturally do quite easily through your other foodstuffs without actively seeking a more fat-filled option - in this case, milk.

here's a good article: http://www.maxmusclereviews.com/articles/fat-loss/why-a-low-fat-diet-will-make-you-fatter.html


----------



## kernowgee

Carpet with the greatest of respect, you are very misguided about fat, bodybuilders need fat more than carbs, note I said bodybuilders.


----------



## DJay

agree with most people is this thread, the idea that eating fat makes you fat is probably the biggest problem with most peoples knowledge of nutrition. all these adverts for womens foods with low-fat this, low-fat that just make me cringe. Its saturated fat that is the problem but if you keep to 2/3 mono/unsaturated fat, 1/3 saturated fat in your diet thats perfectly fine.

back to the origional question if you are trying to gain weight you need more calories simple as that. stick to full fat milk on a bulk.

the amount of extra calories you eat determines how much weight you put on. the exercise you do determines weather that weight is LBM or fat.

google protein/fat/carb ratios for your specific goals

personally i try to get my calories from 40/30/30 Protein/Fat/Carb


----------



## carpet

I'll admit, I"m not a nutrition expert by any stretch of the imagination,however, I know that fat, in itself, is present in most foods and limiting Your total fat intake to around 15% of your total caloric intake is going to require thought and maths. So, what I'm saying is, that, although it may contain more calories, with full-fat milk you will be consuming ultimately unhealthy calories if you drink full-fat all the time, and unneccesarily too. If you eat eggs, peanuts, peanut butter, rice, pasta, meat etc. you will notice that your fat intake is healthy, but incindental. That is, you haven't designed your diet around providing more of that particular macronutient - fat, but that it still incorporates a more than healthy perentage of what you ingest. You have accepted that fat intake is an unavoidable element of your total caloric intake and have designed a nutrition program thusly, but you haven't gone OUT OF YOUR WAY to incorporate excess fat, as you're suggesting with the whole-fat milk proposition. It will obviously be hard to comprehend my truest meaning, but I hope you will endeavour and are able to hear what I am saying.


----------



## MarkFranco

Full fat tastes better and has more calories so is an easier way to get more in you if you sturggle eating.

Drink a gallon a day for a month, things might get messy though


----------



## Umry

Will 2 litres of semi-skimmed milk throughout the day be enuff for a bulkk ? Cardio will be dun 3/4 times a week aswell as weight training


----------



## MarkFranco

Umar said:


> Will 2 litres of semi-skimmed milk throughout the day be enuff for a bulkk ? Cardio will be dun 3/4 times a week aswell as weight training


Question is impossible to answer.

Would need to know

Diet, routine, what you plan on doing for cardio, stats etc


----------



## CoffeeFiend

carpet said:


> I'll admit, I"m not a nutrition expert by any stretch of the imagination,however, I know that fat, in itself, is present in most foods and limiting Your total fat intake to around 15% of your total caloric intake is going to require thought and maths. So, what I'm saying is, that, although it may contain more calories, with full-fat milk you will be consuming ultimately unhealthy calories if you drink full-fat all the time, and unneccesarily too. If you eat eggs, peanuts, peanut butter, rice, pasta, meat etc. you will notice that your fat intake is healthy, but incindental. That is, you haven't designed your diet around providing more of that particular macronutient - fat, but that it still incorporates a more than healthy perentage of what you ingest. You have accepted that fat intake is an unavoidable element of your total caloric intake and have designed a nutrition program thusly, but you haven't gone OUT OF YOUR WAY to incorporate excess fat, as you're suggesting with the whole-fat milk proposition. It will obviously be hard to comprehend my truest meaning, but I hope you will endeavour and are able to hear what I am saying.


Hes an articulated little python isnt he :laugh:

Your basically saying you can get x-amount of fat from full fat milk but if you get the same x-amount of fat from a range of foods youll have greater diversity of minerals and such and be healthier? If thats what you were saying lol i agree that makes logical sense. Fats, proteins and carbs may all have set types and we can get these quanities from foods but specific foods have other unique properties that other foods dont have kinda thing..


----------



## carpet

Istead of drinking 2 gallons, why not only drink half as much, but mix in some milk powder. It will be much easier to digest, and you will gain the same nutrition from only half the intake. Just a thought.

Eg. you want o drink 2 pints of milk - instead you opt for one pint,but mix in one pints worth of milk powder - presto!!

PS. I am naturally skinny, with a metabolism faster than Usain Bolt and so have had to come up with ingenious ways to up my caloric intake - milk powder is a godsend, and unnoticeable.

Also, if you want to gain weight, pack in the cardio for now.


----------



## carpet

CoffeeFiend said:


> Hes an articulated little python isnt he :laugh:
> 
> Your basically saying you can get x-amount of fat from full fat milk but if you get the same x-amount of fat from a range of foods youll have greater diversity of minerals and such and be healthier? If thats what you were saying lol i agree that makes logical sense. Fats, proteins and carbs may all have set types and we can get these quanities from foods but specific foods have other unique properties that other foods dont have kinda thing..


That's pretty much exactly what i'm saying. There's no need to seek a 'fatter' alternative, because your diet will ALREADY incorporate all the fat you could possibly need.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

carpet said:


> That's pretty much exactly what i'm saying. There's no need to seek a 'fatter' alternative, because your diet will ALREADY incorporate all the fat you could possibly need.


I used to b!tch i was an ectomorph when i first joined, once i had picked up the tips of the trade here i found bulking was very easy and getting over 3000+ calories was a piece of p!ss lol im now unhappy with my gut and want a bit burned off.. ironic eh


----------



## carpet

CoffeeFiend said:


> I used to b!tch i was an ectomorph when i first joined, once i had picked up the tips of the trade here i found bulking was very easy and getting over 3000+ calories was a piece of p!ss lol im now unhappy with my gut and want a bit burned off.. ironic eh


pfft. I'm in exactly the same boat. I've packed musle onto my top half (shoulders, traps, delts, back blah blah), and I look a bit V-shaped, but when I let it all hang out, I'm a podgy bar steward. Fighting for so long to put weight on,and when I do, it's mostly abdominalfat. grrrr. I'll cut it all off come the summer.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

carpet said:


> pfft. I'm in exactly the same boat. I've packed musle onto my top half (shoulders, traps, delts, back blah blah), and I look a bit V-shaped, but when I let it all hang out, I'm a podgy bar steward. Fighting for so long to put weight on,and when I do, it's mostly abdominalfat. grrrr. I'll cut it all off come the summer.


Yeah this is me i have the whole protrudy belly deal going on yet theres no fat on my upper body really its all mega toned, just the bottom half is not so much... yet in a t-shirt i still look like i have a dead thin waist because i fill out forwards.. none at the sides lol


----------



## MarkFranco

Will you two get a room allready


----------



## MarkFranco

Also protrudying belly can just be bloating, specially if your drinking lots of milk and eating lots of carbs.


----------



## carpet

MarkFranco said:


> Also protrudying belly can just be bloating, specially if your drinking lots of milk and eating lots of carbs.


The culprit for me was definitely the daily 50g cheddar, 100g peanuts and 100g white pasta. that packed weight (and a deal of fat) onto my frame in no time at all. Now I have a fat gut, walking around holding it in all the time, but I otherwise look ripped as fcuk - at least compared to my starting physique. So, for the the OP, I'd advise to actively avoid consuming fattier stuff than you need to - if there's a low fat alternative, go for that. You'll have to struggle to get your fat intake down to 15% anyway, so go for the semi-skimmed option. It'll save troube in the long run.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

MarkFranco said:


> Also protrudying belly can just be bloating, specially if your drinking lots of milk and eating lots of carbs.


Yeah im thinking that definately contributes, i dont do a lot of cardio as im a lazy cvnt but ive noticed this 'stomach vacuum' sh!t does actually seem to work a little feels like it has tightened things up a bit tbh, im trying to stick to the low carbs thing my diet changes a lot because im also an indecisive fvcker.. im now trying minimal carbs on non-workout days and on workout days sticking to carbs post and pre workout.. but i dunno my body doesnt need to burn carbs or fat because im lazy :laugh:


----------



## bayman

Carpet, this is assuming fat is inherently unhealthy in some way? Or contributes to more fat gain than a calorific matched amount of carbs?

Excess calories make you fat, that's why most people get fat "bulking" as they overestimate the amount of excess needed to gain muscle - especially in naturals. Fat intake doesn't directly make you fat, neither is there any statistical link between fat intake and Heart disease or Cholesterol.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Why is full fat milk in talk? does full fat milk compared to semi-skimmed or zero fat milk not work as well for gaining muscle?


So long as you are not Lactose intolerant or on a cutting diet, milk is about the best thing you can drink, second only to eggs and a perfect bulking food, easy to consume packed full of everything you require to build. You need fat to build and that is what milk is designed for building, semi and zero fat are limiting the very things your body requires. Do not confuse the fat in foods with body fat


----------



## Rekless

Love full fat milk, why drink any other?


----------



## DJay

As bayman says aswell its excess calories that make you fat, but ofc you need to eat way over maintenance to gain weight

fat has 9 calories per gram, carbs/protein has 4 calories per gram. Protein is essential for building muscle. Some carbs are needed for energy.

If you are trying to eat 5000 calories a day you just need to use fats. Fats are not bad for you saturated-fat is bad for you!

100g of dry roasted peanuts has about 900 calories. you need 225g of carbs to get that from carbs and on a high calorie diet you would just do nothing but eat. As somewon else mention fats are also necessary for healthy hormone production.

please read this: http://www.liamrosen.com/fitness.html#part3

a short extract:



> Fats. Fats are not evil, either. Eating dietary fat does not mean that body fat will instantly appear on your gut or ass; your body doesn't work that way. Fats perform a variety of necessary functions. The problem is that people over-consume saturated fats and trans fats, which raise LDL ("bad") cholesterol and lower HDL ("good") cholesterol, and under-consume healthy fats like monounsaturated fats (found in high concentrations in olive oil and canola oil) and Omega-3 fatty acids (found in fish, flax seed oil and other sources). Fats also have more calories ounce-for-ounce than carbohydrates and proteins, making very high fat foods astoundingly calorie-dense.
> 
> There is some disagreement over what the ideal ratio of carbohydrate to fats to protein in a person's diet should be. In fact, one recent study is now showing that this ratio matters much less than previously thought. For most people, something in the neighborhood of 40% carbohydrate calories/30% protein calories/30% fat calories would be about the right ballpark, with approximately 1/3 of your fat calories coming from each type of fat (saturated, polyunsaturated, and monounsaturated). The general population skews towards lower protein, and more carbohydrates and fat, and more importantly tend to get their carbs and proteins from unhealthy sources.


Personally i just got for weight in kg x 2.2 for grams of protein and then make sure i get the rest of my calories fairly evenly from carbs/fat

so i weigh 77kg x 2.2 = 169.4

so i try to eat ATLEAST 170g of protein a day and then i split the rest of my calories on carbs/fat

Personally i usually have buy 1 meal a day some kind of chicken/lamb kebab and i snack on nuts all day. When im at home i get my carbs and more protein in. I try to split my remaining calories 50% carb 50% protein.


----------



## bayman

Mate, Saturated fat isn't bad for you either.

It gets lumped in with the likes of transfats as very often refined "junk" type foods contain high amounts of saturated fats too, yet researchers ignore the presence of high amounts of refined carbs like sugar in these foods as a factor and pin the effects on cholesterol on the fat instead.

Most animal foods contain a decent amount of saturted fat, so long as you're getting it from wholefoods like these it's not harmful and may actually be beneficial - saturated fats play a vital role in cell membranes and hormonal production for example.


----------



## DJay

I agree with you bayman i guess what i was trying to say was that its too easy to get high saturated fat in a mordern diet. Aslong as you are getting about 1/3 of your fats from saturated fat its fine.

Fats are fine to eat just dont eat mostly saturated fat from processed food or butter or something lol. Ive even heard some people say they sip olive oil but that makes me cring, rather have it on food!


----------



## Aftershock

joshnow said:


> only in the presence of refined carbohydrates does fat contribute to fat gain, I would try get a hold of raw A2 type milk from grass fed cows from local farmer, better fat content, probiotic, natural lactase digesting enzymes.


I switched to using raw milk, but damn it expensive if you don't have a local source.

Think I was paying £15 for a 6L box..


----------



## tazzy-lee

full fat milk is good FTW


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Aftershock said:


> I switched to using raw milk, but damn it expensive if you don't have a local source.
> 
> Think I was paying £15 for a 6L box..


How on earth were you using 6 litres


----------



## Aftershock

Andrew Jacks said:


> How on earth were you using 6 litres


That was over the course of a week mate, not every day lol


----------



## MarkFranco

Andrew Jacks said:


> How on earth were you using 6 litres


You not heard of GOMAD? That reccomends a gallon a day for a month, thats 4.5 litres 

Ever hard gainer should do it and then say "I cant put on weight but i eat loads i have a fast metabolisom"

There lying, they dont eat ****


----------



## hackskii

joshnow said:


> 30% of calories from fat overall has been shown to be optimal for hormone production in studies.


Correct according to Dr. Barry Sears and eicasinoid production, which I do happen to agree with perse.



bayman said:


> Mate, Saturated fat isn't bad for you either.
> 
> It gets lumped in with the likes of transfats as very often refined "junk" type foods contain high amounts of saturated fats too, yet researchers ignore the presence of high amounts of refined carbs like sugar in these foods as a factor and pin the effects on cholesterol on the fat instead.
> 
> Most animal foods contain a decent amount of saturted fat, so long as you're getting it from wholefoods like these it's not harmful and may actually be beneficial - saturated fats play a vital role in cell membranes and hormonal production for example.


Nice post.

Whole milk naturally produced from pasture fed cows would be the best choice as it avoids most of the processing and most likely would have less lactose intollerance.

Nothing wrong with whole milk Weston Price foundation supports this.

No such thing as bad fats with the exception of trans fats and hydrogenated oils.

Whole milk tasts awesome with whey in it.

It is more calorie dense and if you are trying to gain weight it isnt a problem.

If you get gas from it take lactaid (enzyme that helps break down lactose).................Dont yell at me bayman:lol:


----------



## Guest

Yeah I love whey with whole milk, even unflavoured with milk is lushhh


----------



## hackskii

ALR said:


> Yeah I love whey with whole milk, even unflavoured with milk is lushhh


I used to make protein shakes with whole milk and crushed ice, man it tasts like a malt.


----------



## Big Dawg

carpet said:


> It will work just as well, except that you'll gain fat too. You don't want to get fat. It doesn't have any more protein or anything than semi-skimmed, just more fat - and you wouldn't want to eat fat unneccesarily would you? I ate cheddar cheese when I started my weight gain program, and it just helped to give me a pot belly. I should have ate cottage cheese from the outset. Full-fat is to semi-skimmed as cheddar is to cottage - the unhealthful, undesirable relative.





carpet said:


> either way, you probably only want to consume about 15% fat overall, which you will naturally do quite easily through your other foodstuffs without actively seeking a more fat-filled option - in this case, milk.
> 
> here's a good article: http://www.maxmusclereviews.com/articles/fat-loss/why-a-low-fat-diet-will-make-you-fatter.html


Please stop giving people nutritional advice; you'll just confuse them. Any newbies reading this, this guy has no idea what he's talking about - please do not listen to him!


----------



## Rekless

Full Fat Milk + Choc Why + Natty Peanut Butter......MMMMMM


----------

